# 89th Giro d'Italia - May 6-28, 2006



## Charlie Schuessler (May 10, 2006)

www.cyclingnews.com is reporting the following about the 89th Giro d'Italia - GT

Stage 1 - Saturday, May 6: Seraing - Seraing ITT, 6.2 km
Long enough to be called a stage, defending champion Paolo Savoldelli (Discovery Channel) showed that he's well over the illness he experienced at the Tour de Romandie and in fine form to try and make it back-to-back overall victories with a time of 7'50" that won him the stage and the first maglia rosa of 2006.

It was a performance a la Armstrong, whereby Savoldelli's rivals were sent a very clear message that the defending champion was going to take the battle to the challengers very early in proceedings. It also confirmed what most observers already knew: that this year's Giro was going to be a very tough, competitive three weeks throughout Belgium and Italy.

Stage 2 - Sunday, May 7: Mons - Charleroi Marcinelle, 197 km
Belgium turned on the inevitable waterworks for riders at the start of stage 2, and stayed with the field for most of the 197km from Mons to Charleroi Marcinelle. Opinions were mixed when predicting the result, with McEwen showing good form at the Tour de Romandie and Alessandro Petacchi demonstrating so far throughout 2006 that he's got good legs for a bunch kick with a fair schwag of wins to his name.

But in their first duel for the year, McEwen showed the world why he's one of the 'big three' with some crafty race craft to outfox Petacchi and the rest of the sprinters to take his winning tally in the Giro to nine. McEwen said after the stage that, "The lead out was perfect - I was able to follow the Milram train for the last five kilometres but I knew there were lots of roundabouts all in a row, so I was able to ride a good position and stay on the wheel of Petacchi." That worried the Italian and he never recovered, finishing in a disappointing fourth place.

Savoldelli held on to the leader's pink jersey, and although honoured to wear it so early in the piece, it was only a matter of time before the Italian would give it up and hide himself safely in the pack, waiting for the mountain stages to begin. That day would come on the following stage, which threw up a few obstacles all the riders would have to be careful of, not just those with overall classification ambitions.

Stage 3 - Monday, May 8: Perwez - Namur, 202 km
Gerolsteiner's Stefan Schumacher proved that the future of German cycling looks solid with a commanding performance in the final kilometres of stage 3 up the cobbled climb to the Citadel of Namur. The 24-year-old German made the most of the wet, slippery conditions and won ahead of Discovery Channel's Chechu Rubiera, Paolo Bettini (Quick.Step) and teammate Davide Rebellin, with the latter two riders two of the favourites for the stage win according to many at the start in Perwez.

Stage 4 - Tuesday, May 9: Wanze - Hotton, 193 km
It was numero due at this year's Giro for Robbie McEwen with a win on stage 4 into Hotton. The Australian was a class above the rest as he used the services of Milram's train (sans Petacchi) and powered home to easily hold off a fast-finishing Paolo Bettini (Quick.Step). Riders travelled on the Spa-Francorchamps racing circuit, and with Stefan Schumacher in pink on the day, there was a little humour in the bunch.

General Classification Results after 4 Stages
1 Stefan Schumacher (Ger) Gerolsteiner
2 Paolo Savoldelli (Ita) Discovery Channel Pro Cycling Team
3 Davide Rebellin (Ita) Gerolsteiner
4 José Ivan Gutierrez Palacios (Spa) Caisse d'Epargne-Illes Balears
5 José Luis Rubiera Vigil (Spa) Discovery Channel Pro Cycling Team
6 Serguei Gonchar (Ukr) T-Mobile Team                                       
7 Bradley McGee (Aus) Française des Jeux                                    
8 Francisco Perez Sanchez (Spa) Caisse d'Epargne-Illes Balears
9 José E. Gutierrez Cataluna (Spa) Phonak Hearing Systems
10 Paolo Bettini (Ita) Quick Step-Innergetic
11 Michael Rogers (Aus) T-Mobile Team
12 Tom Danielson (USA) Discovery Channel Pro Cycling Team                   
13 Jens Voigt (Ger) Team CSC
14 Danilo Di Luca (Ita) Liquigas
15 Marzio Bruseghin (Ita) Lampre-Fondital
16 Olaf Pollack (Ger) T-Mobile Team
17 Ivan Basso (Ita) Team CSC
18 Damiano Cunego (Ita) Lampre-Fondital
19 Dario David Cioni (Ita) Liquigas
20 Joan Horrach Rippoll (Spa) Caisse d'Epargne-Illes
21 Francesco Bellotti (Ita) Credit Agricole
22 Philippe Gilbert (Bel) Française des Jeux
23 Francisco J. Vila Errandonea (Spa) Lampre-Fondital                       
24 Tomas Vaitkus (Ltu) AG2R Prevoyance


----------



## Marc (May 11, 2006)

All three of Discovery's riders in the top 15 really deserve to be there, I'm happy for 'em.


Especially Tom Danielson.  He really is the future of US Cycling in the big stage races.  Landis is aging, and I think Zabriskie is a bit of a one trick pony.

I just hope Danielson can bulk up a little to around 155, it would really help with his time trialing.


----------



## Marc (May 11, 2006)

I wonder if Basso will be striving for the win in front of his home crowd or try to save himself a little for France.  The mountain stages will be interesting.


----------



## Marc (May 11, 2006)

Todays the team time trial... nice.  I'll have to check out oln.tv when I get home.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (May 11, 2006)

*Stage 5 - Team Time Trial*

www.velonews.com is reporting that both CSC with T-Mobil teams moved riders into leader positions with extremely fast teamwork during the 5th Stage Team Time Trial.  Now with the race in Italy, after a long 6th Stage probably finishing with a Sprint Finish (McEwen or Bettini) it will become interesting when the 7th Stage heads the peloton into the mountains...

Results-Stage 5 Team Time Trial (Based on 5th Rider Though)
1. CSC 36:56 
2. T-Mobile 36:57, at 0:01 
3. Discovery Channel 37:35, at 0:39 
4. Liquigas 37:38, at 0:42 
5. Francaise Des Jeux 37:56, at 1:00 
6. Gerolsteiner 37:59, at 1:03 
7. Quickstep - Innergetic 37:59, at 1:03 
8. Lampre - Fondital 38:00, at 1:04 
9. Phonak Hearing System 38:00, at 1:04 
10. Credit Agricole 38:03, at 1:07 
11. Davitamon - Lotto 38:04, at 1:08 
12. Team Milram 38:09, at 1:13 
13. Caisse D'epargne-Ill. Balears 38:10, at 1:14 
14. Rabobank 38:14, at 1:18 
15. Ag2r Prevoyance 38:18, at 1:22 
16. Bouygues Telecom 38:19, at 1:23 
17. Liberty Seguros-Würth 38:21, at 1:25 
18. Saunier Duval - Prodir 38:22, at 1:26 
19. Cofidis 38:30, at 1:34 
20. Selle Italia - Diquigiovanni 38:33, at 1:37 
21. Ceramica Panaria - Navigare 38:37, at 1:41 
22. Euskaltel - Euskadi 38:52, at 1:56

Overall, after Stage 5
1. Serhiy Honchar (Ukr), T-Mobile, at 15:30:23
2. Jens Voigt (G), CSC, at 0:06
3. Michael Rogers (Aus), T-Mobile, at 0:06
4. Olaf Pollack (G), T-Mobile, at 0:10
5. Ivan Basso (I), CSC, at 0:11
6. Paolo Savoldelli (I), Discovery Channel, at 0:20
7. Nicki Sorensen (Dk), CSC, at 0:29
8. Stefan Schumacher (G), Gerolsteiner, at 0:31
9. Bobby Julich (USA), CSC, at 0:33
10. Rubiera Vigil José Luis (Sp), Discovery Channel, at 0:38
11. Tom Danielson (USA), Discovery Channel, at 0:44
12. Danilo Di Luca (I), Liquigas-Bianchi, at 0:49
13. Davide Rebellin (I), Gerolsteiner, at 0:54
14. David Dario David (I), Liquigas-Bianchi, at 0:56
15. Bradley Mcgee (Aus), Francaise des Jeux, at 0:59
16. Volodymir Gustov (Ukr), CSC, at 1:00
17. Gutierrez Cataluna José E. (Sp), Phonak, at 1:05
18. Paolo Bettini (I), Quick Step-Innergetic, at 1:06
19. Andrea Noe' (I), Liquigas-Bianchi, at 1:09
20. Gutierrez Palacios José Ivan (Sp), Caisse d'Epargne-I.B., at 1:11
21. Michael Blaudzun (Dk), CSC, at 1:12
22. Marzio Bruseghin (I), Lampre, at 1:12
23. Franco Pellizotti (I), Liquigas-Bianchi, at 1:12
24. Francisco Perez Sanchez (Sp), Caisse d'Epargne-I.B., at 1:14
25. Damiano Cunego (I), Lampre, at 1:17
26. Jan Ullrich (G), T-Mobile, at 1:20


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (May 12, 2006)

*Stage 6 - Busseto - Forli', 227 km*

www.cyclingnews.com is reporting that Australian sprinter Robbie McEwen (Davitamon-Lotto) has added yet another Giro d'Italia stage win to his total, making it three for this year's race and 11 overall. After a flat 227 km run between Busseto and Forli, McEwen powered off AG2R's Tomas Vaitkus's wheel in the final 150m to win the stage. Vaitkus finished third, while Olaf Pollack (T-Mobile) was second, taking the maglia rosa off his teammate Serguei Gonchar's shoulders thanks to the 12 second time bonus.

For more information go to http://www.cyclingnews.com/road/2006/giro06/?id=results/giro066

Stage 6 Results
1 Robbie McEwen (Aus) Davitamon-Lotto @ 5H 24M 13S (42.749 km/h – 26.547 m/h)
2 Olaf Pollack (Ger) T-Mobile Team                                          
3 Tomas Vaitkus (Ltu) AG2R Prevoyance                                       
4 Leonardo Duque (Col) Cofidis, le Credit par Telephone                     
5 Koldo Fernandez (Spa) Euskaltel-Euskadi                                   
6 Fabrizio Guidi (Ita) Phonak Hearing Systems                               
7 Paolo Bettini (Ita) Quick Step-Innergetic                                 
8 Elia Rigotto (Ita) Team Milram                                            
9 Axel Maximiliano Richeze (Arg) Ceramica Panaria-Navigare                  
10 Manuele Mori (Ita) Saunier Duval-Prodir

General Classification after Stage 6
1 Olaf Pollack (Ger) T-Mobile Team
2 Serguei Gonchar (Ukr) T-Mobile Team
3 Jens Voigt (Ger) Team CSC
4 Michael Rogers (Aus) T-Mobile Team                                        
5 Ivan Basso (Ita) Team CSC
6 Paolo Savoldelli (Ita) Discovery Channel Pro Cycling Team
7 Nicki Sorensen (Den) Team CSC
8 Stefan Schumacher (Ger) Gerolsteiner
9 Bobby Julich (USA) Team CSC
10 José Luis Rubiera Vigil (Spa) Discovery Channel Pro Cycling Team
11 Tom Danielson (USA) Discovery Channel Pro Cycling Team
12 Danilo Di Luca (Ita) Liquigas
13 Davide Rebellin (Ita) Gerolsteiner
14 Dario David Cioni (Ita) Liquigas
15 Bradley McGee (Aus) Française des Jeux
16 Volodymir Gustov (Ukr) Team CSC
17 José E. Gutierrez Cataluna (Spa) Phonak Hearing Systems
18 Paolo Bettini (Ita) Quick Step-Innergetic
19 Andrea Noe' (Ita) Liquigas
20 José Ivan Gutierrez Palacios (Spa) Caisse d'Epargne-Illes Balears
21 Michael Blaudzun (Den) Team CSC
22 Marzio Bruseghin (Ita) Lampre-Fondital                                   
23 Franco Pellizotti (Ita) Liquigas                                         
24 Francisco Perez Sanchez (Spa) Caisse d'Epargne-Illes Balears
25 Damiano Cunego (Ita) Lampre-Fondital
26 Jan Ullrich (Ger) T-Mobile 

The fun begins tommorow...


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (May 13, 2006)

*Belgian Verbrugghe holds on for Stage 7 Win*

www.VeloNews.com is reporting that Saturday's 236km stage from Cesana to Saltara was won by Belgian Rik Verbrugghe.  In the meantime, the coveted maglia rosa was swapped among T-Mobile teammates for the second time in as many days. After surrendering the pink jersey to Olaf Pollack at the finish of stage 6 in Forli, Ukraine's Sergei Honchar took it back after finishing seventh on Saturday, 16 seconds back of Verbrugghe.

Results - Stage 7
1. Rik Verbrugghe (B) Cofidis, 236km in 6:42:15 (35.201kph)
2. Paolo Savoldelli (I) Discovery Channel, at 0:14
3. Luca Mazzanti (I) Ceramica Panaria - Navigare, at 0:14
4. Gutierrez Cataluna José E. (Sp) Phonak, at 0:14
5. Davide Rebellin (I) Gerolsteiner, at 0:16
6. Ivan Basso (I) CSC, at 0:16
7. Sergei Honchar (Ukr) T-Mobile, at 0:16
8. Gilberto Simoni (I) Saunier Duval, at 0:16
9. Laurent Lefevre (F) Bouygues Telecom, at 0:20
10. Michele Scarponi (I) Liberty Seguros, at 0:20
11. Damiano Cunego (I) Lampre, at 0:20
12. Pena Grisales Victor Hugo (Col) Phonak, at 0:24
13. Giampaolo Caruso (I) Liberty Seguros, at 0:24
14. Juan Manuel Garate (Sp) Quick Step-Innergetic, at 0:24
15. Vila Errandonea Francisco J. (Sp) Lampre, at 0:24
16. Manuele Mori (I) Saunier Duval, at 0:24
17. Tom Danielson (USA) Discovery Channel, at 0:29
18. Roberto Laiseka Jaio (Sp) Euskaltel-Euskadi, at 0:29
19. Franco Pellizotti (I) Liquigas-Bianchi, at 0:34
20. Emanuele Sella (I) Ceramica Panaria - Navigare, at 0:34
21. Axel Merckx (B) Phonak, at 0:34
22. Danilo Di Luca (I) Liquigas-Bianchi, at 0:34
23. Andrea Noe' (I) Liquigas-Bianchi, at 0:34
24. Unai Osa Eizaguirre (Sp) Liberty Seguros, at 0:34
25. Rubiera Vigil José Luis (Sp) Discovery Channel, at 0:34
26. Wladimir Belli (I) Colombia - Selle Italia, at 0:39
27. Gutierrez Palacios José Ivan (Sp) Caisse d'Epargne-I.B., at 0:42
28. Manuel Beltran Martinez (Sp) Discovery Channel, at 0:42
29. Michael Rogers (Aus) T-Mobile, at 0:42
30. Leonardo Duque (Col) Cofidis, at 0:42
31. Josep Jufre Pou (Sp) Davitamon-Lotto, at 0:54
32. Sandy Casar (F) Francaise des Jeux, at 0:54
33. Serrano Rodriguez Marcos A. (Sp) Liberty Seguros, at 0:54
34. John Gadret (F) Ag2r Prevoyance, at 0:54
35. Rujano Guillen José (Vz) Colombia - Selle Italia, at 1:03
36. Jan Ullrich (G) T-Mobile, at 1:03

Overall after 7 stages
1. Sergei Honchar (Ukr) T-Mobile, at 27:37:07
2. Paolo Savoldelli (I) Discovery Channel, at 0:06
3. Ivan Basso (I) CSC, at 0:11
4. Michael Rogers (Aus) T-Mobile, at 0:32
5. Davide Rebellin (I) Gerolsteiner, at 0:54
6. Rubiera Vigil José Luis (Sp) Discovery Channel, at 0:56
7. Tom Danielson (USA) Discovery Channel, at 0:57
8. Gutierrez Cataluna José E. (Sp) Phonak, at 1:03
9. Danilo Di Luca (I) Liquigas-Bianchi, at 1:07
10. Jens Voigt (G) CSC, at 1:09
11. Damiano Cunego (I) Lampre, at 1:21
12. Andrea Noe' (I) Liquigas-Bianchi, at 1:27
13. Franco Pellizotti (I) Liquigas-Bianchi, at 1:30
14. Vila Errandonea Francisco J. (Sp) Lampre, at 1:32
15. Juan Manuel Garate (Sp) Quick Step-Innergetic, at 1:35
16. Gutierrez Palacios José Ivan (Sp) Caisse d'Epargne-I.B., at 1:37
17. Pena Grisales Victor Hugo (Col) Phonak, at 1:38
18. Axel Merckx (B) Phonak, at 1:54
19. Rik Verbrugghe (B) Cofidis, at 1:56
20. Gilberto Simoni (I) Saunier Duval, at 1:56
21. Michele Scarponi (I) Liberty Seguros, at 2:04
22. Jan Ullrich (G) T-Mobile, at 2:07
23. Francesco Bellotti (I) Credit Agricole, at 2:13
24. Manuele Mori (I) Saunier Duval, at 2:20
25. Unai Osa Eizaguirre (Sp) Liberty Seguros, at 2:26

For more information go to http://www.velonews.com/race/int/articles/9866.0.html


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (May 14, 2006)

*CSC's Leader Plays Stage 8 to Perfection*

www.Velonews.com is reporting that Team CSC rider Ivan Basso handily won Stage 8 and takes maglia rosa jersey as the race leader.  

If there is such a thing as a psychological advantage in bike racing, Ivan Basso now has it. The Team CSC leader also now owns the maglia rosa of race leader and no less than a 1:34 edge on his chief rivals in the 2006 Giro d'Italia. All this came courtesy of a stunning display of climbing force at the close of the 171km stage 8 run from Civitanova Marche to the 1289-meter summit finish at Maielletta-Passo Lanciano. 

Basso clocked in at 4:04:19, raising his arms softly into the air, then clapping his hands together knowing he'd also earned a 20-second time bonus. Cunego was next through, at 0:30, out-sprinting Spaniard Jose Gutierrez (Phonak) to take the second-place time bonus. 

The rest of the top Giro favorites, were further back, with Gilberto Simoni seventh at 1:15, Danilo Di Luca eighth at 1:32 and Paolo Savoldelli a distant 15th at 2:20. 

Next up at the Giro is a short 127km stage heading south on the Adriatic coast from Francavilla al Mare to Termoli. The stage profile looks to favor the sprinters, but the length, and a set of rolling hills in the final 47km.

For more information go to http://www.velonews.com/race/int/articles/9870.0.html

Results - Stage 8
1. Ivan Basso (I), CSC, 4:04:19
2. Damiano Cunego (I), Lampre, at 0:30
3. José Gutierrez Cataluna (Sp), Phonak, at 0:30
4. Giampaolo Caruso (I), Liberty Seguros, at 0:45
5. Luca Mazzanti (I), Ceramica Panaria - Navigare, at 1:09
6. Leonardo Piepoli (I), Saunier Duval, at 1:15
7. Gilberto Simoni (I), Saunier Duval, at 1:15
8. Danilo Di Luca (I), Liquigas-Bianchi, at 1:32
9. Rujano Guillen José (Vz), Colombia - Selle Italia, at 1:50
10. Julio Alberto Perez Cuapio (MEX), Ceramica Panaria - Navigare, at 1:52
11. Patrice Halgand (F), Credit Agricole, at 2:09
12. Roberto Laiseka Jaio (Sp), Euskaltel-Euskadi, at 2:09
13. Andrea Noe' (I), Liquigas-Bianchi, at 2:09
14. Sylvester Szmyd (Pol), Lampre, at 2:14
15. Paolo Savoldelli (I), Discovery Channel, at 2:20
16. Emanuele Sella (I), Ceramica Panaria - Navigare, at 2:20
17. Sergio Ghisalberti (I), Milram, at 2:20
18. Tom Danielson (USA), Discovery Channel, at 2:25
19. Serhiy Honchar (Ukr), T-Mobile, at 2:34
20. Francesco Bellotti (I), Credit Agricole, at 2:34
21. Pena Grisales Victor Hugo (Col), Phonak, at 2:34
22. Michele Scarponi (I), Liberty Seguros, at 2:34
23. Rubiera Vigil José Luis (Sp), Discovery Channel, at 2:34
24. Wladimir Belli (I), Colombia - Selle Italia, at 2:47
25. David Lopez Garcia (Sp), Euskaltel-Euskadi, at 2:57
95. Jan Ullrich (G), T-Mobile, at 16:04

Overall, after 8 stages
1. Ivan Basso (I), CSC, 31:41:17
2. José Gutierrez Cataluna (Sp), Phonak, at 1:34
3. Damiano Cunego (I), Lampre, at 1:48
4. Paolo Savoldelli (I), Discovery Channel, at 2:35
5. Serhiy Honchar (Ukr), T-Mobile, at 2:43
6. Danilo Di Luca (I), Liquigas-Bianchi, at 2:48
7. Gilberto Simoni (I), Saunier Duval, at 3:20
8. Giampaolo Caruso (I), Liberty Seguros, at 3:23
9. Tom Danielson (USA), Discovery Channel, at 3:31
10. Rubiera Vigil José Luis (Sp), Discovery Channel, at 3:39
11. Andrea Noe' (I), Liquigas-Bianchi, at 3:45
12. Luca Mazzanti (I), Ceramica Panaria - Navigare, at 3:50
13. Pena Grisales Victor Hugo (Col), Phonak, at 4:21
14. Vila Errandonea Francisco J. (Sp), Lampre, at 4:38
15. Michele Scarponi (I), Liberty Seguros, at 4:47
16. Francesco Bellotti (I), Credit Agricole, at 4:56
17. Roberto Laiseka Jaio (Sp), Euskaltel-Euskadi, at 4:57
18. Sylvester Szmyd (Pol), Lampre, at 5:03
19. Patrice Halgand (F), Credit Agricole, at 5:10
20. Rujano Guillen José (Vz), Colombia - Selle Italia, at 5:32
21. Gutierrez Palacios José Ivan (Sp), Caisse d'Epargne-I.B., at 5:32
22. Emanuele Sella (I), Ceramica Panaria - Navigare, at 5:34
23. Wladimir Belli (I), Colombia - Selle Italia, at 5:45
24. Franco Pellizotti (I), Liquigas-Bianchi, at 5:48
25. Manuel Juan Manuel (Sp), Quick Step-Innergetic, at 5:53
26. Manuel Beltran Martinez (Sp), Discovery Channel, at 6:50
56. Jan Ullrich (G), T-Mobile, at 18:20

Overall Points
1. Robbie Mcewen (Aus), Davitamon-Lotto, 75 Pts.
2. Paolo Bettini (I), Quick Step-Innergetic, 63 Pts.
3. Paolo Savoldelli (I), Discovery Channel, 61 Pts.
4. Olaf Pollack (G), T-Mobile, 52 Pts.
5. Gutierrez Cataluna José E. (Sp), Phonak, 50 Pts.

Overall KOM
1. Ivan Basso (I), CSC, 15 Pts.
2. Staf Scheirlinckx (B), Cofidis, 13 Pts.
3. Damiano Cunego (I), Lampre, 10 Pts.
4. Manuel Juan Manuel (Sp), Quick Step-Innergetic, 9 Pts.
5. Sandy Casar (F), Francaise des Jeux, 7 Pts.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (May 16, 2006)

*Stage 9 - Monday, May 15: Francavilla Al Mare – Termoli, 127 km*

www.cyclingnews.com is reporting that Tomas Vaitkus wins Stage 9 just ahead of  elite sprinters Bettini, Pollack and McEwen.  Bettini and his team pushed the pace of the mostly flat course and it looked like he had it won….

For more information go to http://www.cyclingnews.com/road/2006/giro06/?id=results/giro069

Stage 9 Results
1 Tomas Vaitkus (Ltu) AG2R Prevoyance
2 Paolo Bettini (Ita) Quick Step-Innergetic                                  
3 Olaf Pollack (Ger) T-Mobile Team                                           
4 Robbie McEwen (Aus) Davitamon-Lotto                                        
5 Philippe Gilbert (Bel) Française des Jeux                                  
6 Alexandre Botcharov (Rus) Credit Agricole                                  
7 Manuele Mori (Ita) Saunier Duval-Prodir                                    
8 Axel Maximiliano Richeze (Arg) Ceramica Panaria-Navigare                   
9 Leonardo Duque (Col) Cofidis, le Credit par Telephone                      
10 Alessandro Spezialetti (Ita) Liquigas                                     
11 Evgeni Petrov (Rus) Lampre-Fondital                                       
12 Alberto Ongarato (Ita) Team Milram                                        
13 Grégory Rast (Swi) Phonak Hearing Systems                                 
14 Josep Jufre Pou (Spa) Davitamon-Lotto                                     
15 Stefan Schumacher (Ger) Gerolsteiner                                      
16 Jose Luis Carrasco Gamiz (Spa) Caisse d'Epargne-Illes Balears             
17 Martin Elmiger (Swi) Phonak Hearing Systems                               
18 Mikel Pradera Rodriguez (Spa) Caisse d'Epargne-Illes Balears              
19 Wladimir Belli (Ita) Selle Italia-Serramenti Diquigiovanni                
20 Jens Voigt (Ger) Team CSC                                                 
21 Francisco J. Vila Errandonea (Spa) Lampre-Fondital                        
22 Damiano Cunego (Ita) Lampre-Fondital                                      
23 José Ivan Gutierrez Palacios (Spa) Caisse d'Epargne-Illes Balears         
24 Giovanni Lombardi (Ita) Team CSC                                          
25 Hubert Dupont (Fra) AG2R Prevoyance                                       
26 Viatcheslav Ekimov (Rus) Discovery Channel Pro Cycling Team               
27 Ivan Basso (Ita) Team CSC                                                 
28 José E. Gutierrez Cataluna (Spa) Phonak Hearing Systems                   
29 Patrice Halgand (Fra) Credit Agricole                                     
30 Grischa Niermann (Ger) Rabobank                                           
31 Giampaolo Caruso (Ita) Liberty Seguros-Würth Team                         
32 Paolo Savoldelli (Ita) Discovery Channel Pro Cycling Team                 
33 José Rujano Guillen (Ven) Selle Italia-Serramenti Diquigiovanni           
34 Danilo Di Luca (Ita) Liquigas                                             
35 Mirco Lorenzetto (Ita) Team Milram                                        
36 Gorazd Stangelj (Slo) Lampre-Fondital                                     
37 Michael Rogers (Aus) T-Mobile Team                                        
38 Fabio Sacchi (Ita) Team Milram                                            
39 Ruben Lobato Elvira (Spa) Saunier Duval-Prodir                            
40 Yannick Talabardon (Fra) Credit Agricole                                  
41 Gilberto Simoni (Ita) Saunier Duval-Prodir                                
42 Luca Mazzanti (Ita) Ceramica Panaria-Navigare                             
43 Emanuele Sella (Ita) Ceramica Panaria-Navigare                            
44 Francesco Bellotti (Ita) Credit Agricole                                  
45 Theo Eltink (Ned) Rabobank                                                
46 Andrea Noe' (Ita) Liquigas                                                
47 Inigo Chaurreau Bernardez (Spa) AG2R Prevoyance                           
48 Jan Ullrich (Ger) T-Mobile Team                                           

General Classification after Stage 9
1 Ivan Basso (Ita) Team CSC
2 José E. Gutierrez Cataluna (Spa) Phonak Hearing Systems
3 Damiano Cunego (Ita) Lampre-Fondital
4 Paolo Savoldelli (Ita) Discovery Channel Pro Cycling Team
5 Serguei Gonchar (Ukr) T-Mobile Team
6 Danilo Di Luca (Ita) Liquigas
7 Gilberto Simoni (Ita) Saunier Duval-Prodir
8 Giampaolo Caruso (Ita) Liberty Seguros-Würth Team
9 Tom Danielson (USA) Discovery Channel Pro Cycling Team
10 José Luis Rubiera Vigil (Spa) Discovery Channel Pro Cycling Team
11 Andrea Noe' (Ita) Liquigas
12 Luca Mazzanti (Ita) Ceramica Panaria-Navigare
13 Victor Hugo Pena Grisales (Col) Phonak Hearing Systems 
14 Francisco J. Vila Errandonea (Spa) Lampre-Fondital
15 Francesco Bellotti (Ita) Credit Agricole
16 Roberto Laiseka Jaio (Spa) Euskaltel-Euskadi
17 Sylvester Szmyd (Pol) Lampre-Fondital
18 Patrice Halgand (Fra) Credit Agricole
19 José Rujano Guillen (Ven) Selle Italia-Serramenti Diquigiovanni
20 José Ivan Gutierrez Palacios (Spa) Caisse d'Epargne-Illes Balears         
21 Emanuele Sella (Ita) Ceramica Panaria-Navigare
22 Wladimir Belli (Ita) Selle Italia-Serramenti Diquigiovanni
23 Franco Pellizotti (Ita) Liquigas
24 Juan Manuel Garate (Spa) Quick Step-Innergetic
25 Manuel Beltran Martinez (Spa) Discovery Channel Pro Cycling Team
54 Jan Ullrich (Ger) T-Mobile Team

Points Classification after Stage 9
1 Robbie McEwen (Aus) Davitamon-Lotto
2 Paolo Bettini (Ita) Quick Step-Innergetic
3 Olaf Pollack (Ger) T-Mobile Team
4 Paolo Savoldelli (Ita) Discovery Channel Pro Cycling Team
5 Tomas Vaitkus (Ltu) AG2R Prevoyance
6 José E. Gutierrez Cataluna (Spa) Phonak Hearing Systems
7 Stefan Schumacher (Ger) Gerolsteiner
8 Philippe Gilbert (Bel) Française des Jeux
9 Ivan Basso (Ita) Team CSC
10 Leonardo Duque (Col) Cofidis, le Credit par Telephone

Mountains Classification after Stage 9
1 Ivan Basso (Ita) Team CSC
2 Staf Scheirlinckx (Bel) Cofidis, le Credit par Telephone
3 Damiano Cunego (Ita) Lampre-Fondital
4 José E. Gutierrez Cataluna (Spa) Phonak Hearing Systems
5 Juan Manuel Garate (Spa) Quick Step-Innergetic
6 Sandy Casar (Fra) Française des Jeux
7 Rik Verbrugghe (Bel) Cofidis, le Credit par Telephone
8 Moises Aldape Chavez (Mex) Ceramica Panaria-Navigare
9 Amael Moinard (Fra) Cofidis, le Credit par Telephone
10 Francisco J. Vila Errandonea (Spa) Lampre-Fondital
11 Giampaolo Caruso (Ita) Liberty Seguros-Würth Team
12 Paolo Savoldelli (Ita) Discovery Channel Pro Cycling Team


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (May 28, 2006)

www.velonews.com is reporting that Ivan Basso (CSC) won the 2006 Giro d'Italia with a winning margin of 9:18 to runner-up José Enrique Gutiérrez (Phonak) is the largest in 41 years, and his Team CSC squad simply obliterated the competition. 
"The key to a stage-race rider is to be steady and take time when it counts," Basso said. "I was consistent in this race and didn't have a bad day. I expected more troubles from my rivals, but my team proved the strongest in the race." 
Basso's good-guy demeanor is in sharp contrast with his racing guile. He won three stages and took time on his rivals in every decisive climbing stage. In the important 50km time trial he finished second to Jan Ullrich (T-Mobile), demonstrating his improved skills against the clock, and even entered into a good, old-fashioned polemica after Saturday's duel with Gilberto Simoni (Saunier Duval). 
Basso also showed mental strength while riding to the first grand-tour victory of his career. After folding in last year's Giro and finding himself unable to seize Armstrong's crown in the Tour, Basso held steady under the weight of the maglia rosa. 
"I had nearly two weeks in the race leader's jersey and this will help me tremendously in the Tour," Basso said. "I have a head as hard as concrete and that got me through this race." 
Basso's superiority stood in sharp contrast to disappointments from the other overall rivals. Defending champion Paolo Savoldelli (Discovery Channel) looked to have winning legs when he roared to victory in the opening time trial, but faded out of contention to finish fifth when problems with allergies sapped his strength in the decisive mountains.  Danilo Di Luca (Liquigas) saw his hopes of improving on fourth place last year dwindle in each mountain stage while 2004 champ Damiano Cunego (Lampre) rebounded from a bad start and an horrendous time trial to take fourth overall. Jan Ullrich (T-Mobile) won a stage, trained in the mountains and took an early exit after declaring he's ready for the Tour. The doping scandal in Spain took the wind out of Liberty Seguros' sails.
The Americans
Five Americans started the 89th Giro and four finished. The lone exception was Tom Danielson (Discovery Channel), who was forced to not start Saturday's mountain stage after falling victim to a fever. Danielson was sitting 17th overall despite taking some tough pulls to help Savoldelli get up the hardest climbs. 
Team CSC's Bobby Julich (92nd at 2:50:32) provided strong support en route to CSC's first grand-tour victory. He, too, is expected to reload for the Tour de France in July. Phonak's Pat McCarty (113th at 3:26:05) made it through his grand-tour debut, saying that he was tired but motivated after having arrived in Milan. McCarty helped tow Gutiérrez to the base of the big climbs. Discovery Channel's Jason McCartney (135th at 3:54:02), who was a member of the team that helped Savoldelli win last year, finished his second Giro. And Saunier Duval's Aaron Olson (148th at 4:16:23) was glad to arrive in Milan in his grand-tour debut. 
The jerseys
The Giro d'Italia has so many special classifications, prizes and standings it takes a spreadsheet to keep track of them all. 
Looking pretty in pink, of course, was Basso. He first donned the maglia rosa after stage eight, giving him 17 days in the pink jersey, with 14 this year and three in 2005. Bettini won the ciclamino points jersey in a seesaw battle with Basso, who was racking up points in the mountains. Savoldelli, Schumacher, McEwen and Basso all held the points lead until Bettini grabbed it back in Sunday's finale with 169 points to Basso's 158. Juan Manuel Garate (Quick Step-Innergetic) took the best climber's jersey after coming on strong in the final weekend. Garate won at San Pellegrino, thanks to Jens Voigt's generosity, but he took the points over the Cima Coppi up the Gavia to seal the deal on the green jersey with 64 points. Basso was second at 56 points and Baliani was third at 52. Paolo Savoldelli (Discovery Channel) won the blu jersey with 775 points to Gutiérrez's 651. And Phonak won the team classification.

It's time for a short rest, another 5-stage race for most of these riders then to the Tour...


----------

